# stem prop



## Cinderella (Jan 5, 2007)

what is a stem prop?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2007)

Stem propagation; common in cymbidiums, see also Rebecca Tyson Northen's book.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 5, 2007)

They are really popular in phaleanopsis.

Its a way to artificially induce a new plant from a dormant node on a flower spike. It is done in vitro under sterile conditions. Its an easy way to get a few exact copies of a plant.

Stem props can't be done with slipper orchids.

Kyle


----------



## Cinderella (Jan 5, 2007)

thanks for a good explanation, Kyle.


----------

